# 1981 16’ Starcraft Seafarer Finished (New pics 6/5/12)



## devilmutt

I stumbled upon this site awhile back and was instantly bitten by the mod bug. I’ve been collecting some ideas from all of the great modification threads and decided to purchase my own project. This may be a slow process for me due to the fact that I have two little girls that dominate my time, plus I’m already over budget with the boat purchase.

I picked up a 1981 16’ Starcraft Seafarer powered by a 1985 35hp electric start Evinrude. The boat sits on a 1969 Spartan trailer and came with a Minn Kota bow mount trolling motor, two fuel tanks, and two depth finders.

The boat appears to be in decent shape with quite a few holes above the water line.

The goal is to get me and my girls on the water, and to set it up for bass fishing for me. Let me know what you think of my purchase.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim-Iowa

Nice Boat will make a great Fishing platform for you! I think you pictures just caused me to have a FLASHBACK?
About 10 yrs ago I met a guy(Jerry O'Connor) from Minnesota on another website(that site closed and we lost track of each other), who's wife had family in Knoxville(about 30 mile South) and she wanted to visit and he wanted to fish. We got together and fished for a week out of his boat and had a great time. 
Great fishing platform and I've wanted one set up simular since(maybe on a 14 or 15'. If that's not the same boat it's a dead ringer?


----------



## flintcreek

Nice rig....looks like you and your girls are going to have a good time....fish on! 

Flintcreek


----------



## devilmutt

Jim-Iowa - That's not the name of the guy I purchased the boat from, but I didn't ask him how long he had owned it. I guess it could be the same boat, I purchased it in St Paul. I was down in Iowa 3 weeks ago, I fished Little River, Three Mile, Sugema, Morman Trail, Meadow, Beaver, Brushy Creek, and Little Wall. I grew up in Ottumwa, and moved to MN in '88.

Thanks flintcreek.

I've manged to tear out all of the old wood over the past few days without finding any major flaws.  My next order of business is cleaning up the outboard. Any advice on how I can remove a bunch of grease and grime from the outboard? Can I take it to the car wash and spray it without doing any damage? Sorry if that is a dumb question, this is my first boat and I don't want to destroy it before I can get it on the water.


----------



## devilmutt

I spent the day plugging holes and removing the factory paint, got one side done. All of the wood has been removed, but I haven't cleaned the inside yet. The previous owner had cut into one of the seats to create some storage room.


----------



## wasilvers

Looks good! Should be a fun project.

Be sure to ask the girls what color they should paint it. I heard a lot of pink from my kids


----------



## devilmutt

My two year old says to paint it brown, the five year old says black. I was expecting maybe pink or purple.


----------



## devilmutt

I just ordered a gallon of Steelflex with the gray pigment, now I need warmer weather. It snowed on Saturday night, high of 54 today, but it should warm up next week. I guess that will give me time to finish removing the paint from the other side.


----------



## Jim-Iowa

devilmutt said:


> My two year old says to paint it brown, the five year old says black. I was expecting maybe pink or purple.


 When the bosses speak, it pays to listen! I bet you could come up with a combination of Black & Brown that would please everybody.

Even if they had come up with purple, the new Chargers have a purple that would not go bad with white.
I think back in the 70's they called it Plumb Crazy on the Chargers.


----------



## danmyersmn

Great boat. You have tons of room and options to build it. Opener is next weekend though so you better get on it.


----------



## devilmutt

I've been kicking around the idea of taking out the bench that was cut open, but I may be getting in over my head. If I were to do this I would need to run supports from the sides to the ribs, is this correct? That's what I've gathered from reading some of the other threads, am I reading these correctly?


----------



## devilmutt

danmyersmn said:


> Great boat. You have tons of room and options to build it. Opener is next weekend though so you better get on it.



Not a chance that it will be ready for the opener.


----------



## devilmutt

The factory paint has now been removed from both sides. Now I need to get the motor cleaned up and removed so I can remove the paint from the transom and get the boat off the trailer.


----------



## devilmutt

Well, this is what I'm thinking at this point.


----------



## Froggy

Sounds like a plan, good luck


----------



## ski

Nice boat. I just got a 1964 seafarer 14 ft. How are you removing the paint?

ski


----------



## devilmutt

ski said:


> Nice boat. I just got a 1964 seafarer 14 ft. How are you removing the paint?
> 
> ski


I used a 1/2" drill and a cup brush, it was a slow process.


----------



## alumacraft716

how long is the beam on that boat?


----------



## devilmutt

I’m not sure; I’ll take a measurement when I get home from work.


----------



## devilmutt

alumacraft716 said:


> how long is the beam on that boat?



It measures out at 63.5 inches.


----------



## devilmutt

I experienced a mix up with my Steelflex order, when I received the invoice it stated that I ordered the product with Teflon, I wanted the original product. I’m not sure how the mix up occurred, but after a quick email the issue was resolved. These people are a pleasure to deal with. When I spoke with the gentlemen on the day I ordered it he told me to give him a call with any question I may have about the process. =D>


----------



## devilmutt

Today I got the motor cleaned up and removed from the boat, then I removed the boat from the trailer. The trailer needs a little attention. I'll be heading back out to finish prepping the bottom for the Steelflex in a few minutes. I'm having problems uploading pictures, I'll try again later.


----------



## devilmutt

I only got about half of the bottom prepped, my hands couldn't take anymore.

I need some help, I'm looking for suggestions on how to deal with this. This is the area where the transducer was mounted, as you can see, it's next to the drain hole. I was thinking about plugging the holes with carriage bolts and covering them with steelflex, but I don't really want to put steelflex on the transom. Any ideas?


----------



## ober51

I think you could do a few things.

1.) Keep the bolts in, use 5200, and let it cure.
2.) Use waterweld/JB weld Marine, sand, prime then paint.
3.) USC ALL-Metal, sand, prime, paint
4.) Weld a piece of metal over as a patch, then SFlex

I'd do 1 or 2.


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks ober51, I'll probably go with the 5200. I hate to go through all the work of sanding, priming and painting them smear 5200 all over the place.


----------



## devilmutt

I've got the bottom ready for the Steelflex, just waiting for it to arrive. I started tearing the trailer apart tonight and removing the old paint. I think I may have done this all backwards, I should have started with the trailer and got that ready first. I need a two stall garage!


----------



## devilmutt

After work tonight I got all of the brackets for the rollers and and bunks removed, old paint removed, and two coats of primer on about half of them. It's 4am, time for bed.


----------



## devilmutt

I went to Home Depot today to pick up the paint for the sides, no luck. I didn't notice that it was an online only item. Now I have no idea how much to order. If I roll it on will 2 quarts be enough for the sides and transom? The bottom will be covered with the Steelflex.


----------



## Rat

For how many coats? for two coats one quart will proly be enough. i did the whole inside of my boat with one quart, but it got pretty skinny at the end. Two quarts will give you extra for now, and plenty for touch-ups later.


----------



## devilmutt

Thank Rat, I appreciate the help. I just checked out your build, very impressive.


----------



## devilmutt

My Steelflex order arrived today, but I've decided to put that job on the back burner for now. I have the trailer apart and it has more issues than I first noticed, so I've decided to take care of that job first.


----------



## devilmutt

Yesterday I took the trailer to my father's house and he did a little welding on it. I went to Northern Tools and picked up a couple of steel fenders for $9.99, and then I found two battery boxes and a bilge pump plumbing kit on clearance at Walmart. Tonight when I get home I hope to get the rest of the sanding done and get the trailer ready for paint.


----------



## devilmutt

Well I've managed to get three coats of paint on the trailer over the past few days, I'll give it a couple of days before putting everything back together and mounting the new fenders.


----------



## devilmutt

I applied the Steelflex tonight, it's 5am and I just got done. I didn't find it difficult to work with, however it does tear up the paint rollers. I changed them often to avoid having any pieces stuck in the finish. 

Ready to mix.





Got the bottom roughed up and taped off.





First coat on.









Second coat on.


----------



## Zum

Nice job,looks good.


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks Zum.

I mixed the Steelflex two cups at a time, one cup of each part. I made a trip to the dollar store and purchased two measuring cups, two ladles, plastic cups, and gloves, when I was done I threw these away. I used 6 inch foam rollers; if I do this again I'll use 4 inch rollers. The ends of the rollers which are just foam with no support did not last long.

Overall I found the Steelflex easy to work with, and had no problems doing this job by myself. Some help would have made it easier, but nobody wants to stay up all night and work on a boat with me. :shock: 

I took my time with this, so by the time the first coat was on I was able to start the second right away. At the end of my first coat I had about half of a batch left, I went in for a beer, when that was pounded down I attempted to use the remaining batch. That was much harder to work with as it started to set up in the mixing cup.

I rolled this stuff out in a thin coat on the steep parts of the V and was able to avoid any sagging.

I was a little nervous about attempting this process, all I could picture was a giant mess that I would have to grind off the bottom of my boat, but I think it came out nice and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## devilmutt

I've managed to get the boat up on sawhorses, taped off, and the primer applied, but now the weather is working against me. The paint can says not to apply it when the humidity is above 80%. I thought about doing it tonight, I got the the compressor and gun all set up then the rain started again.


----------



## devilmutt

Picture of the boat with the self etching primer applied.





I did manage to get the first coat of paint sprayed on today, but I'm not real happy with the results at this time. I'm hoping that a light sanding and a few more coats will improve the appearance.


----------



## devilmutt

Well, I've been struggling to get a good finish on this paint job, I think I'm going to leave it as is. For me, the painting has been much more difficult than the Steelflex. If I was going to do this again I would use a flat paint. I'll get a picture of the entire boat once I get it back on the trailer, I need a bigger garage.


----------



## MassFisherman

Looking good...I think I have the same boat...I am looking forward to seeing how you complete the interior...Good Luck! I have always wondered what year my boat was...The previous owner said it was 1974 but it looks identical to yours...


----------



## devilmutt

I don't know how much, Starcraft boats have changed from year to year. I like that red, white, and blue paint job.


----------



## devilmutt

While looking for a fix for this,






I found this at Cabela's.





https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0080976020106a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=transducer+mounting+board&Ntk=Product_liberal&sort=all&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1

So I came up with this.





After I came up with this great and innovative idea of using a cutting board I did a google search and found out I'm far from the first. :LOL2: So to solve the problem of holes in my transom, I drilled four more. #-o


----------



## Brine

Looks like a good fix. Did you put some sealant around/behind it?


----------



## devilmutt

Not yet, but that's the plan. I may also run some screws from the backside through the existing holes.


----------



## devilmutt

Got the trailer pretty much done, just need to make some final adjustments once the boat is back on. I also need to touch up some paint if it ever stops raining for more than 5 minutes. The trailer has a bit of a twist to it, but it tracks fine and will have to do for now.

Before.





Now.





Before.





Now.


----------



## nyjay75

Your project is looking good. I'm getting ready to convert a Starcraft bassboat from side console to center console. I hope it goes as well as some of these other ones on here. Looking forward to seeing your rig once it's completed.


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you, I hope it turns out half as nice as most of the projects on here. Good luck with the build.


----------



## devilmutt

I managed to get the boat back on the trailer tonight. I have the next week off and one of my girls is going camping with her grandmother, I hope to make some good progress. I was thinking of using 2x2 for the bracing, but now I'm leaning toward aluminum angle. Will the 1x1x1/8 angle do, or should I use the inch and a half angle?


----------



## arkansasnative

looking good man! where did you get that blue paint and what kind did u end up gettin? i just painted my boat blue (ford blue) using tractor paint with hardener added to it and i like the way it came out for being rollered out...


----------



## Brine

If I had it to do over again, I'm fairly certain I wouldn't use angle. At least not exclusively. 

You can't attach angle (at least the size I bought of 1.5 x 1.5 x .125) at right angles without using a spacer. I bought different size angle to accomodate the spacer. Might be hard to visualize, and I need to post some pics of what I'm talking about. Unfortunately, I remembered reading this same thing on the site once upon a time but didn't remember it until I went to join my first piece. 

IMO, tubing is a much better option and makes engineering the deck much easier and cleaner. Seems as though lots of folks use angle, so I'm not sure if they just aren't attaching it what I would consider "correctly". Not to say it didn't do exaxtly what someone else wanted it to do though. 

I'd guess that the problem using 1/8" angle is much more noticeable than 1/16", but I wouldn't use 1/16" angle for any framing.


----------



## Brine

Here's what I mean....

Here are two pieces of 1.5 x 1.5 x .125 angle. 

Notice the radius shown in the horizontal piece prevents the vertical from butting up tightly at right angles to both sides of the horizontal. In my case, the gap is 1/8" wide. Also notice that once joined like this with a spacer of .125 behind the vertical, that the vertical now sticks out from the horizontal a total of .25






Therefore, I used 1.5 angle as the horizontal, with 1.25 as the vertical. Once the spacer is installed, the pieces align like this...






On the boat, it looks like this...






Doing it this way added material, more labor, and longer rivets than originally planned, and this finished product (although extremely solid) just isn't clean enough for my taste. Tubing simply attached with angle brackets would be easier and cleaner IMO.


----------



## devilmutt

arkansasnative said:


> looking good man! where did you get that blue paint and what kind did u end up gettin? i just painted my boat blue (ford blue) using tractor paint with hardener added to it and i like the way it came out for being rollered out...


I used the Rustoleum Marine Topside paint. If I did it again I wouldn't use the gloss, I had a tough time getting a decent finish.


----------



## devilmutt

Wow, thanks for the info Brine. I never considered that the inside of the angel wasn't squared off. I'll have to keep thinking this through.


----------



## devilmutt

I made the decision to stick with wood bracing on this boat for a number of reason, the tow biggest reasons being cost and a lack of a local supplier. I have a week off from work and it would take at least that long to get the aluminum delivered.


----------



## perchin

I wouldn't count out the aluminum angle..... what brine used is only one type of angle. The stuff I used didn't have any radius to it. 

really woods only advantage is price.... That being said my next one will be with wood :lol:


----------



## Brine

perchin said:


> I wouldn't count out the aluminum angle..... what brine used is only one type of angle. The stuff I used didn't have any radius to it.



Figures.... #-o

I guess I did use the one designed for Structural support though.






6061 angle has rounded corners and is generally used for structural applications where strength is important.
6063 angle has sharp corners and is generally used where surface finish is more important than strength.


----------



## Brine

Acutally, now I don't feel so bad......

6063 Aluminum

6063 is often called architectural aluminum for two reasons - first, it has a surface finish that is far smoother than the other commercially available alloys, and second, its strength is significantly less (*roughly half the strength of 6061*), making it suited for applications where strength is not the foremost consideration.

I'm a big boy :mrgreen:


----------



## devilmutt

Okay, I've been doing some work on this project over the past few days. I've reworked this bracing more than a few times and I'm still not sure this is what I want, but I figured I post up some pictures.














Rough fit with nothing attached.


----------



## MassFisherman

That looks really good....What don't you like about it?


----------



## devilmutt

I'm just not sure how strong the deck is going to be out on the edges. I guess I'll know when I get everything fastened down good and tight.


----------



## devilmutt

Few more pics.


----------



## MassFisherman

Looks good...I like the way you added support to the sides...Is there room for the batteries on the front shelf attached to the boat? That is where I was thinking of putting mine....I only have one battery though...

Also in your battery area I see that the self had to be raised up...what is under that piece of plywood?

Thanks and keep up the good work....


----------



## devilmutt

I’m not sure if a battery would fit on that shelf or not, I never considered it. If it would, you would still need a way to access it in order to charge and remove it. I’m running a 12V trolling motor at this time, but the next one will be a 24V so I wanted a big enough area for two batteries.

The floor in the compartment has a 2X4 mounted under it. The floor needed to be raised in order for it to fit inside the V of the boat.

Thanks.


----------



## MassFisherman

Thanks.... I was thinking of making the forward section open up to access the battery...I would rather use the bigger space for other stuff....

Thanks again for posting all your work as I have the same boat..you are paving a nice trail for me...I hope to get started on mine next month when my fishing slows down...

Have you had this boat on the water yet? Mine is very light in the water...my 40lb 12v trolling motor pulls this around with ease....I have a minn kota transom style mounted to the bow for now....after I deck the front i will be shopping for regular bow mount with foot controll...


----------



## devilmutt

Nope, I havent had it in the water yet, It's taking me quite a while to get this done. I have two little girls that demand a lot of my time. I do most of the work on this after midnight when I get home from work. I've found some time to work on it during the day so I was able to use the power tools. My neighbors bedroom is rather close to my garage so I try to keep the noise level down at night.


----------



## devilmutt

MassFisherman said:


> Thanks.... I was thinking of making the forward section open up to access the battery...I would rather use the bigger space for other stuff....
> 
> Thanks again for posting all your work as I have the same boat..you are paving a nice trail for me...I hope to get started on mine next month when my fishing slows down...
> 
> Have you had this boat on the water yet? Mine is very light in the water...my 40lb 12v trolling motor pulls this around with ease....I have a minn kota transom style mounted to the bow for now....after I deck the front i will be shopping for regular bow mount with foot controll...


What kind of speed do you get with the 20hp Yamaha?


----------



## MassFisherman

~ 20mph with 1 adult,2 kids and gear...The fastest we have seen on the GPS is 23mph.


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks.


----------



## JRHOADES20

I'll be anxious to know how the boat is with your deck, I plan to build the exact same deck, but I am going to extend it to the 2nd bench seat as well. Let me know how the boat acts in the water.


----------



## devilmutt

I'll do that. I haven't had much time to work on it lately. I did put some time in today and got a little done. With the help of my father we ran all the wire, and got the trolling motor mounted. The front deck and framing is done, sealed, and carpeted. I'll post more pictures soon.

I considered running the deck back to the next bench, but I figured if I left it open I would have two areas with a low floor, one for each of my girls.


----------



## Bone Collectorz

Hey, I'm brand new to this site because I bought a 1980 starcraft 160 super sport today and want to redo it as you did. Do you have finished interior pictures? Thanks! Your post has been very helpful!


----------



## devilmutt

I'm still working on it. I put in the front deck today and mounted the trolling motor, battery, depth finder, and seat. I also got the rear deck cut out. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. Thanks for looking.


----------



## devilmutt

The front casting deck. The hatches are just sitting in place at this time.





The rear deck is cut out.





Switch box.














My carpet layer!


----------



## MassFisherman

Wow that looks awesome!!!

Do you have any pictures of the rear floor framing and under the rear deck?

What did you seal your wood with?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## devilmutt

I don't have any pictures of the framing, but I will get some. The back deck does not have any down supports; I have no plans to use this as a casting deck. Under the back deck is a floor that takes up about half of the area, I put this in for a level area to place the gas tanks.

I sealed all of the wood with three coats of the Helmsman Spar Urethane, the edges got six coats.


----------



## devilmutt

Sorry these took so long, I've been a little busy.










I haven't decided how to connect the ends of the 2x2 to the transom. I will either mount another 2x2 to the transom or bend some 90 degree strong ties to the proper angle.


----------



## MassFisherman

No need to be sorry....Thank you so much for posting all this....This will be helping me out greatly on my build...Did you buy your 2x2's or did you cut 2x4's down to size? I was at Home Depot and did not see any 2x2's...

For your back deck you could run a some 2x2's down to the floor...or your ideas would work too..

Thanks Again!!


----------



## devilmutt

I ripped 2x4 on the table saw.


----------



## Zum

Are the spindles for patios or banisters,2x2?
Just throwing that out there maybe there not big enough.
Still might be cheaper to rip your own.


----------



## devilmutt

I'm not sure what they measure, but I doubt they would have been long enough.


----------



## MassFisherman

I hate the table saw.. :x 

I did find 2x2's at lowes...and 2x3's at Home Depot...

What did you use for adhesive on the carpet?

Do you have any pictures of the framing under the back floor? Looks like you fit the plywood on top of the groove in the boat...
Are you planning on putting a floor in the front also?

Thanks Again!


----------



## devilmutt

This is the adhesive I used on the carpet, purchased at Home Depot.



> ROBERTS 6700 Premium, Indoor/Outdoor Carpet and Artificial Turf Adhesive and Glue, Solvent Free, Non-Flammable 1 Gal. Pail
> 
> Model # 6700-1 Internet # 100117949
> 
> 
> $12.97/EA-Each









As for the floor, I don't have any pictures. When I got it carpeted I dropped it in to check the fit, it fit a little to good. I think it will have to be cut out when the time comes.

I did this picture in paint. The inner supports are 2x4s on end, the outer ones are 2x2s. I put a short 2x4 in the middle to keep the others from turning in. The 2x4s and 2x2 sit on top of the ribs and are screwed in place through the plywood. All of the plywood is 5/8". The floor sits in side of the groves and is real solid. I will be adding the front floor.


----------



## danmyersmn

If you haven't mounted this yet, I found that 3M 5200 didn't stick to it when I applied mine. I ended up redoing this plate using JB Weld after 3 of the 4 holes behind it leaked on my boat.



devilmutt said:


> While looking for a fix for this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this at Cabela's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0080976020106a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=transducer+mounting+board&Ntk=Product_liberal&sort=all&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1
> 
> So I came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I came up with this great and innovative idea of using a cutting board I did a google search and found out I'm far from the first. :LOL2: So to solve the problem of holes in my transom, I drilled four more. #-o


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks for the info, I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## devilmutt

Almost done. I still need to install the bilge pump, hook up the switches, install a few hinges, paint the inside, and secure a few items. I'm leaving town for a few days so all of that will have to wait until next weekend.


























My Jr. carpet layer.


----------



## Howard

very nice, love the color sceme!


----------



## Brine

Looks great, and looks like your young one will enjoy the trips to the lake.


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you.


----------



## devilmutt

*DONE!!!*

Almost done. Still have to paint the inside, but the humidity has been high.

The switch panel has been wired, and the bilge pump is installed. If the weather holds I'm going to try and get it on the water later today.


----------



## devilmutt

It floats, and everything went great. With me (230lbs) and my oldest daughter (47lbs) we were able to hit a steady 26 mph on the gps. I'm not sure if that is a good speed or not, but it is plenty for what we will be using it for.


























I would like to say thanks for all the help this site and its members provide.

A few things that I learned along the way.
1. I need a bigger garage
2. A can of spray paint does not go far.
3. Building these boats is not cheap.
4. Use sharp blades for cutting carpet.


----------



## Zum

Looks like a great fishing machine.
Hope you and your family get lots of use out of it.


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks Zum, I’m sure we’ll get a lot of good use out of it. I’ve already told my daughter that we will be adding a seat belt if she can’t keep herself sitting in one place while we are underway.


----------



## moberg12

Boat looks awesome!!! Don't be surprised if my build looks a lot like yours when I'm finished. And thank you very much for posting finished pics, it gives those of us who are still building something to strive for.


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you, I'm very happy with the way it turned out. I have a lot of hours in it, I wish I knew how many of the hours were spent just starring at it trying to figure out how I wanted things and how to make it work.

Good luck with your build.


----------



## devilmutt

Well I've gotta say I enjoy having my own boat! The only thing I've noticed so far that I don't like is how high the boat sits on the trailer, it's the only thing I see out of the rear view mirror and I think it may be a little difficult to get it in some of the smaller lakes with shallow accesses. I may need to remove some bolts and redo the wiring so I can use the tilt feature on the trailer. I would also like to find a way to put the trailer bunks flat, they sit narrow side up at this time.

Best fish of the night was only 2.5 pounds.


----------



## summers

After looking at this picture, could you give some measurements on the layout, like the distance between each of the openings, how long is the upper deck for the trolling motor, and how high is the top rub rail to the large casting deck. Sorry for all the questions, but I have a deep v and I want a large deck like what you have, but a few have said deep v's and casing decks dont mix well. Also the side benches are a nice touch, it gives the kids a spot to fish/play and storage. The center bench is that completely enclosed or is it usable storage. You have done a great job, and I hope you don't mind if I copy a few of your layout ideas.


----------



## jdret

That is a great looking boat!!! Congrats on finishing a great job!


----------



## devilmutt

> After looking at this picture, could you give some measurements on the layout, like the distance between each of the openings, how long is the upper deck for the trolling motor, and how high is the top rub rail to the large casting deck. Sorry for all the questions, but I have a deep v and I want a large deck like what you have, but a few have said deep v's and casing decks dont mix well. Also the side benches are a nice touch, it gives the kids a spot to fish/play and storage. The center bench is that completely enclosed or is it usable storage. You have done a great job, and I hope you don't mind if I copy a few of your layout ideas.



I'll take some measurements when I get home from work late tonight. 

The middle bench is all storage; the hatch is to the left of the seat as you look at the picture.

Fishing from the casting deck is very comfortable and stable for me; I'm 6'0" and weigh in at 230lbs.

Both of the side benches open up for storage, but the main reason for the front one was a place to lay my fishing rods without them being suspended between the casting deck and the middle bench. Without that side bench I'm sure my daughter would have broken all of my rods.


----------



## devilmutt

jdret said:


> That is a great looking boat!!! Congrats on finishing a great job!



Thanks!


----------



## Bassfishin1983

Very Nice hope mine comes out half that well.


----------



## devilmutt

Bassfishin1983 said:


> Very Nice hope mine comes out half that well.



Thank you.


----------



## devilmutt

> After looking at this picture, could you give some measurements on the layout, like the distance between each of the openings, how long is the upper deck for the trolling motor, and how high is the top rub rail to the large casting deck. Sorry for all the questions, but I have a deep v and I want a large deck like what you have, but a few have said deep v's and casing decks dont mix well. Also the side benches are a nice touch, it gives the kids a spot to fish/play and storage. The center bench is that completely enclosed or is it usable storage. You have done a great job, and I hope you don't mind if I copy a few of your layout ideas.



The deck for the trolling motor is 30" measured from the tip of the bow straight back.

The distance from the deck to the rub rail is 6" at the front of the deck and 5" at the rear.

I guess I'm not sure what you asking regarding the distance between each of the openings. Are you asking about the distance from the end of the casting deck to the middle bench, and middle bench to the rear deck?

Like I said in a previous post, fishing from the casting deck is very stable, I went ahead and measured the casting deck so you have something to compare with your boat. The deck is 52 1/2" from front to back, and 57" at the widest point.

As for copying any anything from my layout...feel free to do so. 8)


----------



## summers

Yes, I should have been more specific, on the opening measurements I meant to say the distances between the benches, also the on the side benches how wide are they. I know that for your floor plan to work in my boat things are going to have to be different, but I figure that more measurements I know the easier it is to make the initial floor plan. By the way thanks you for your help once again.


----------



## benjineer

Very nice! Love the paint color. That is about the same as I have for mine if I ever get it painted.

Summers, my casting deck is very stable as well, but is a 16' also. It will probably only get better when I add a floor. Most of these boats are pretty flat-bottomed except at the front. I imagine a smaller one could be made more stable if you have some weight down low through the flat section to sort of anchor it when you are up front (batteries, gas tank, another person). I also think width has more to do with it than v or flat. My floor is 4' wide up through the middle bench. I notice that a lot of people that do these put their pedestal seat at the back of the casting deck. I guess you always face forward when running the trolling motor. It's probably more stable that way too. I have mine right in the middle, so I can face backwards and still have a place to put my feet. When bottom fishing the tides on the coast, you anchor the front and your bait goes to the back with the flow. You want to face backwards toward your bait. Same goes for catfishing on the river. Just something to think about if you have the space to do it. My deck is pretty big.


----------



## devilmutt

summers said:


> Yes, I should have been more specific, on the opening measurements I meant to say the distances between the benches, also the on the side benches how wide are they. I know that for your floor plan to work in my boat things are going to have to be different, but I figure that more measurements I know the easier it is to make the initial floor plan. By the way thanks you for your help once again.



The floor in the front opening measures 29.5" front to back, and 43" wide. The floor in the back opening is 31" x 42.5, both benches are 13" wide. Hope that helps.


----------



## MassFisherman

How did you get your boat off the trailer? I am getting close to ordering my steelflex...I think I might have one more fishing trip this year...then onto to build..

Thanks!


----------



## devilmutt

I hooked up the trailer to the back of the truck and pulled the boat off. It was easy going with the center rollers that are on my trailer. Once I passed the tipping point I placed an auto mechanics creeper under the back of the boat then lifted the front off of the trailer. I was able to move it around by lifting up the bow and walking it around on the creeper. Once I had it painted I was able to put it back on the trailer by reversing the order. 

The boat is pretty light; I was able to get it on the saw horses and flipped back over by myself.


----------



## UtahBassKicker

Very sweet ride! This just might be my favorite re-model on this entire site. Well done.


----------



## devilmutt

Wow, that's a huge compliment, not sure if I'm worthy.  There are a lot of nice boats on this site.


----------



## 2008roadster

I have to agree with UtahBassKicker. This is my favorite renovation on this site. It almost makes me want to sell my flat bottom and get an old V hull and follow your lead.....almost.


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you very much.


----------



## MassFisherman

I am thinking about removing my middle bench...Did you give this any thought on your build?

It is a big PIA stepping over that bench while on the water....I will have to come up with a way to support the sides though...just wondered what your thoughts were...Thanks.


----------



## devilmutt

I was going to remove the bench but decided against. By leaving it in place I was able to have two separate areas, one for each of my girls. Now they each have their own area, this tends to cut down on them fighting with each other.


----------



## MassFisherman

ahhhh kids fighting on the boat...classic....my boys are the same way....for some reason they have to be right next to each other and always telling the other one to move....maybe I will keep that bench afterall.....


----------



## SkagBass

Great looking build, The paint looks terrific. The decking looks very organized and well built.


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you.


----------



## benjineer

devilmutt said:


> It floats, and everything went great. With me (230lbs) and my oldest daughter (47lbs) we were able to hit a steady 26 mph on the gps. I'm not sure if that is a good speed or not, but it is plenty for what we will be using it for.



What pitch prop? I'm looking at the same motor, but it doesn't come with a prop. Will need a good starting point.


----------



## devilmutt

Sorry, I don't know what the pitch is and the boat is in storage until the first of April. I can post it up in a few weeks.


----------



## jasper60103

devilmutt said:


> Sorry, I don't know what the pitch is and the boat is in storage until the first of April. I can post it up in a few weeks.



I'm so ready for the end of this Minnesota winter. My boat is in storage until May.  
Btw, that's a real nice boat you got there. =D>


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you.

This winter has been horrible! We should be getting temps in the low 50's later this week in southern MN. =D>


----------



## devilmutt

benjineer said:


> devilmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It floats, and everything went great. With me (230lbs) and my oldest daughter (47lbs) we were able to hit a steady 26 mph on the gps. I'm not sure if that is a good speed or not, but it is plenty for what we will be using it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pitch prop? I'm looking at the same motor, but it doesn't come with a prop. Will need a good starting point.
Click to expand...


The boat came out of storage today! The prop is a 10 x 13.


----------



## benjineer

Thanks! I forgot I had asked. That motor got away, and I opted for a newer 25. No regrets.


----------



## MassFisherman

Couple more questions:

1. What hardware did you use to connect the 2x2's? Screws / nails ect..

2. How did you connect the trolling motor platform to the boat/framing?

3. What hardware was used for the seat bases?

4. Are the seat bases on top of the plywood or flush with it?

Thanks!!


----------



## devilmutt

*1. What hardware did you use to connect the 2x2's? Screws / nails ect.*

I used deck screws to attach wood to wood, in a few places I used strongties.

*2. How did you connect the trolling motor platform to the boat/framing?*

The previous owner had drilled holes through the gunnel, I reused these holes and mounted the platform with stainless bolts with nylon lock nuts. Two of these bolts run through the trolling motor mount.







*3. What hardware was used for the seat bases?*

I used stainless screws, they run through the base, plywood, 2x4, and in to the aluminum seat. I was a little concerned how this would work out and would rather have used a bolt, but the have proven to be sturdy so far. Each seat base has 2x4's under it.






*4. Are the seat bases on top of the plywood or flush with it?*

They are on top, but once they were secured with the carpet in place they sit pretty flush. I used a hole saw and cut the hole through the plywood a bit bigger than needed. 






I then carpeted the plywood, after the glued dried I cut an X in the carpet where the hole was and folded the carpet through the hole then glued and stapled it to the backside.


----------



## MassFisherman

Thanks!!


----------



## Express

devilmutt, great looking boat! i enjoyed reading your thread and stealin a few ideas for my jon boat build.

Rochester, MN here. what lakes/rivers do you fish?

my project- https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19237


----------



## devilmutt

We mostly fish the area around Elysian and Faribault, a lot of good lakes in the area. I see you fish the big river, I wouldn't know the first thing about fishing it. My river fishing is limited the trout streams around Lanseboro and Preston.


----------



## Express

I fished roberts before with no luck. Too weedy. Ive heard good things about french lake. Ever fish it? My father in law has a place on roberts but i just drink when im there now. I am not a pro, im really just learn the river myself but it is fun. I grew up campin in wabasha but was always too cool or busy to fish with my dad. Kickin myself now because he is one of the best wellknown fisherman on the river these days.


----------



## devilmutt

I've never fished Roberts, and only fished French in the winter. I like to fish Francis, Reeds, Rays, Lilly, Mazaska, Shields, and Roemhildts although it occasionally freezes out.

My personal best bass (6lbs 2oz) came out of Rays Lake.


----------



## alumacraftman

turned out great.it's allot of work but you can be proud of what you have when your done..and make some good memories with your kids.


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks alumacraftman. It was a lot of work, but I enjoyed the time I spent working on it.


----------



## fatkid_1974

I just bought a 1978 16' alumacraft with a 35 horse Johnson tiller. I stumbled onto this site while looking for flooring ideas. Nice friggen mod. I have gotten a ton of Ideas for my project from reading 9 pages of posts about your boat. Right now, mine is sea worthy and am taking advantage of it while I can. I will be starting my tear down process probably in October with the steelflex being the first investment. What does that approximately run a gallon & how much did you use, I'm sure you said it, but don't want to sort through 9 pages of posts again. lol Thanks again to you and all the guys for posting their projects, it's a great place to hijack ideas.

Trent


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks.

If I remember correctly the Steelflex was $70 per gallon, I used most of 1 gallon.


----------



## ROBB

Awesome job.......gave me ideas.

Go over to Kenny's Oak Grill and have a burger. Loved that place. Is George's Pizza still open? I think that was the name over by the F.D.


----------



## devilmutt

ROBB said:


> Awesome job.......gave me ideas.
> 
> Go over to Kenny's Oak Grill and have a burger. Loved that place. Is George's Pizza still open? I think that was the name over by the F.D.



Thanks ROBB. George's is still open, but it's now on main street as is Steve's Pizza. Steve's was taken down to make room for a new county jail and Georges was taken down for a parking lot for the jail.


----------



## JRHOADES20

So how does the boat act with the decking that high? Any stability issues?

Great Job!


----------



## devilmutt

I stand most of the time while I'm fishing and have had no issues with stability.


----------



## shotsfired

nice boat!!!
was your boat leaking or did you just use steelflex for preventive reasons??


----------



## jasper60103

devilmutt,
if you are ever looking for another project, I'll pull my rig
down to Austin. In fact, we can swap if you like. :mrgreen:


----------



## devilmutt

shotsfired said:


> nice boat!!!
> was your boat leaking or did you just use steelflex for preventive reasons??


No leaks, I just like the idea of the Steelflex.


----------



## devilmutt

jasper60103 said:


> devilmutt,
> if you are ever looking for another project, I'll pull my rig
> down to Austin. In fact, we can swap if you like. :mrgreen:



No thanks!  I like the look of your boat, but I would prefer to fish out of mine for awhile. :LOL2:


----------



## sams

I have the same hull with a side console and was considering removing the center bench. Based on your experiences with this hull do you think that structure is critical? Would using deck beams that were tied in laterally provide enough structure?

sam


----------



## devilmutt

According to iboats my Starcraft only weighs 260lbs, I would guess that the bench seats provide quite a bit of structure. 

I've read on this site that the benches can be removed as long as you somehow replace the structure. I played with the idea of removing the center bench but decided against it for other reasons. If and when I rebuild this boat I'm going to remove that bench.


----------



## sams

I agree on needing to replace structure. This year the boat will get minimal mods, but, next year I want to drop in a frame that will support the floor, tie into the fore and aft seats and create side lockers. I am expecting that I will more than replace the removed seat worth of structure.

Sam


----------



## mmarz4evr

hi, do you happen to know what size solid rivets this boat would take. I have an 89 seafarer. so i'm hoping they'll be the same. thanks.


----------



## devilmutt

mmarz4evr said:


> hi, do you happen to know what size solid rivets this boat would take. I have an 89 seafarer. so i'm hoping they'll be the same. thanks.



I'm sorry, I don't. I didn't have to replace any rivets below the waterline, and I used pop rivets to plug a few holes above the waterline.


----------



## devilmutt

Today's project. I used some carpet and plywood scrap along with some 1 1/4 PVC to make a rod holder for the boat. I mounted this to the back bench so the rods would not interfere with my casting. Now I can keep two rods on the front deck on six in the rack.


----------



## devilmutt

I think I may build a casting deck to fill in this area, but I want to be able to remove it when needed. I left this area open for the times when I have both of my girls with me, however I like the idea of a bigger deck when I'm fishing by myself plus the added storage it will provide.


----------



## jasper60103

mann, dev.
Just when I was getting over my case of boat envy. Here you go again. :mrgreen:


----------



## foxmulder

This build is fantastic! I have been lurking this site for about a week now, and have looked at your post about 20-30 times now. I have the exact same rig and will be pretty much building mine the same layout, only difference is I am going to cut the middle bench in half to have a bit of a walk through. 

Can't wait to see more posts about this boat, also will be throwing up pics of mine some time this week.


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks guys.

Foxmulder, I'll be looking forward to your build thread. 8)


----------



## devilmutt

Got a picture today with the rods in place, should work well.


----------



## jay72

Hi mate your boat looks great, the front deck is similar to how I,m doing mine, rod holders look good, & saves a bit of cash doing it yourself, I saw a little trick on a kayak site for flaring the tops of the tubes, heat them up ,I used a heat gun & push a bottle into them ,,cheers ,,jayson....


----------



## devilmutt

I like that, gives them more of a finished look. I have some scrap leftover, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## devilmutt

Started cutting the framing for the extended removable casting deck.


----------



## devilmutt

Finished up the removable casting deck today. I wasn't able to find the same carpet at Lowes, but it's a close enough match for me. This is how she sits today.














Another mod that has been done was to extend the trailer tongue. We cut off the the old coupler, then my father squared up and welded some angle iron to a heavy duty pipe that fits in the trailer tongue. I can remove one bolt, pull out the pipe and secure it with two bolts and have an extra 36 inches. When I get home I reverse the order and the trailer fits back in the garage. It ain't pretty, but it works and gets me in to some of the smaller lakes that I like to fish.


















Only one mod left to make. I added the Wired 2 Fish sticker, the only thing left is to order myself a TinBoats.net sticker for the other side.


----------



## jasper60103

Nice work. 8)


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you.


----------



## earl7204

I have the same boat but a few years older. Did you secure the front and back decks prior to carpeting? I thought I could see screws on the outside of the carpet? If so, what kind of washers are you using? Sorry not great at this stuff just figuring it out as I go. Did you secure the lower legs of the platform to the boat somehow or do they just rest on the bottom? I was thinking about running a 2x4 down the middle of the boat and securing that the the raised ribs. From there I could build the framing like you do a wall??


----------



## devilmutt

The floors are not secured to the boat, however they do fit in the groves that run down the side of the hull. They were cut to fit tight, I'm not sure I could remove them without cutting them out. These lower floors were carpeted after the supports were attached. The casting decks were secured to the framing after they were carpeted. They are held in place with stainless screws and stainless finish washers.






Hope that helps you out. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## earl7204

Thanks devilmutt! I'm mounting my platform a bit different as my seats were wood and very worn. I'm using the brackets on the side wall to attach my platform. It took me for ever to get the angles cut just right for the casting deck. Still trying to figure out the frame for the floor??? Thanks again.


----------



## devilmutt

I hear ya, the angles in the V are a pain.


----------



## Gators5220

I like how you extended that trailer, I've been thinkin about doin the same thing.


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks, it has worked out great.


----------



## wihil

I know you've heard it a couple times, but I'll chime right in - this is an AWESOME build, and you did a fantastic job on it. 

I know I learned a lot from it, and have used a fair amount of the info in my build.

=D> =D>


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you, the girls and I really enjoy it.


----------



## bass427

Nice. I love starcrafts


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you!


----------



## thewalleyehunter

Great job on your tin!


----------



## devilmutt

Thank you walleyehunter.


----------



## southernboy2147

how stable is the boat? can you freely walk around in it


----------



## devilmutt

No issues at all. I walk from front to back and side to side with no problems. I stand most of the time when I fish, run the trolling motor, and I've never felt like it was tippy. Most of the time I also have a little girl bouncing around in the back.


----------

